# What size is letter "O" drill bit?



## Dario (Jul 16, 2005)

I am just wondering since I am about to order some Flat Top/American Ballpoint and I might have that size already.

What size metric or english can I use instead?

Why waste money when you can order one more kit instead right?  [}]

Thanks!!!


----------



## Paul in OKC (Jul 16, 2005)

The 'O' bit is .316   A 5/16 bit is .312 I have found this too small for these kits. The 'O' bit is sometimes snug on the tubes.


----------



## DCBluesman (Jul 16, 2005)

The "O" bit is a PIA.  I find that I have to ream the hole a bit for any of the tubes to fit.  BTW, 21/64" leaves a lot of play...too much for my tastes.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Jul 16, 2005)

I use a 8.2 mm bit for all work calling for an "O" bit, before I got these I used a "P" bit. And it works good for me since I also use Polyurethane glue, i.e Gorilla.


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Jul 16, 2005)

I find the 'O' (.316") bit is too snug as well. I was considering either a 'P' (.323") or a 21/64 (.3281"), 8.2mm = .328". Would the 21/64 be too big if using epoxy?


----------



## Rudy Vey (Jul 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Geo in Winnipeg_
> <br />I find the 'O' (.316") bit is too snug as well. I was considering either a 'P' (.323") or a 21/64 (.3281"), 8.2mm = .328". Would the 21/64 be too big if using epoxy?


I think the 21/64 is too big, the 8.2 mm is much better suited, it is pretty much the same as a "P" bit.

8.0264mm =0.316" ="O"
8.2042mm =0.323" ="P"   
8.3344mm = 0.328125" =21/64"


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Jul 16, 2005)

Thanks Rudy, since it works for you I think I'll try an 8.2mm bit. What kind do you use, brad point or split point? BTW I use epoxy as well as Titebond poly glue so a perfect fit isn't necessary.


----------



## DCBluesman (Jul 16, 2005)

George--I've used 21/64" successfully, but I use poly glue.


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Jul 16, 2005)

Thanks Lou, I'll try the 21/64. It's easier to come by than an 8.2mm bit.


----------



## alamocdc (Jul 16, 2005)

Did a little research, guys. 8.1mm = 0.31914 This place has them for $1.67 - $3.86. Bigger than the O, but not as much slop as the others. Since I use epoxy exclusively, I''ll probably give this bit a try. http://www.msdiscount.com/store/columnar.aspx?cat_id=1201&session_id=558677245


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jul 17, 2005)

BB has a conversion chart on his drill bits page http://www.arizonasilhouette.com/Drill_Bits.htm


----------



## Dario (Jul 17, 2005)

Thanks guys, I will be adding these links to my favorites.


----------

